# nnleast 2011 model show



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

on diecast customizing.junkyard pics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=H1v1Cdsm5lo


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSY....Thank's for showing this........I see some great Insperation's in the work's.......

MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

I attend the NNL east show every year, great show, if you can make it you won't regret it! I will post pictures of the shows later!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Great video Jersey,..No doubt about that FACT,..With Some Unbelievable builds as well, There is only _ONE PROBLEM WITH THE HOLE THING HERE DUDE,..........
_I mean, *Willie Nelson*, performing: *Texas Flood,* ????? ...lol....lol...lol..
I mean if it where not for Fabulous, *Stevie Ray" Vaughan *on that one,..
*HE WOULD HAVE *never *PULLED THAT OF*,...lol...lol..lol..


*THINKS FOR THE POST*:......Some great visions & sounds, _ALL THE WAY AROND_...


* "DEFIANTLY A MUST SEE"*




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

great stuff I didn't take any pics of our NNL Toledo show from Oct 8th but it was great also,I do have links to others pics but not sure about posting them ??? 

Ian your right about Willie shoulda just stuck with KWS


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> Great video Jersey,..No doubt about that FACT,..With Some Unbelievable builds as well, There is only _ONE PROBLEM WITH THE HOLE THING HERE DUDE,..........
> _I mean, *Willie Nelson*, performing: *Texas Flood,* ????? ...lol....lol...lol..
> I mean if it where not for Fabulous, *Stevie Ray" Vaughan *on that one,..
> *HE WOULD HAVE *never *PULLED THAT OF*,...lol...lol..lol..
> ...


I got no problem with KWS playing "Texas Flood" because if SRV were still here, the two would definately be jamming it together on a stage somewhere anyhow, but, Willie Nelson singing it????????? PLEASE, SOMEONE STOP THE INSANITY!!!!!!!


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

As promised, a few links at the bottom to some of the shows!!:thumbsup:

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/nnl-east/

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/nnl-east-1/


----------

